# Pro Tips



## lostfoxeh (Jan 30, 2012)

Pro Tips go in this thread. Keep them short as possible, these are tips not tutorials and are aimed for starting and experienced artist.

Tips:
Re-size submission files to 900pixels high, this allows the whole picture to be views on most monitors without scrolling.

Adjust your light levels in a photo editor after photographing your work. The camera often will need extra help to faithfully photograph artwork. 

When painting, use lots of paint on your brush. Often to little paint is used becoming frustrating to work with.

If something is worth drawing, it is worth drawing several times. Don't expect to just draw or paint something one time and have it look like you want it to.

Only critique things that few or only you would know due to something special that you bring the table. Everyone that has eyes and can see the obvious things in an artwork, no reason to re-state what is already known.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jan 30, 2012)

I have to disagree with the last one,  often it's people with fresh eyes, regardless of their qualifications, that can tell me what i need to know in fixing my artwork.  Even if it's something vague, it's still a helpful direction. More experienced artists may be able to pinpoint the issue more clearly, but everyone's eyes are incredibly valuable. 

Same for the maximum paint on your brush, you don't have to glob it on, use good judgement.


Ummmmm. Hmm. 

Don't ever post those whiny "i'm raising my prices, here's an explanation" journals. Be clear, be concise, just do it. 

Constantly change up your routine; don't get stuck doing the same character the same way, in the same medium. Mix that shit up, it helps!

The main factors that helps you improve are practice, actually thinking when you're drawing, and learning from your crap-ups in the past.

You are never the best at anything. As soon as you state that, you are the glaring n00b in the room. As soon as you believe that you're at the top tier of some part of your art, like...trees or something, you're doomed as an artist. Nothing good ever comes from that mentality, and each and every one of us is always learning to better everything we do. There's no damn 'end' to certain subjects or objects.

Don't be afraid to kill your babies. In that I mean if you make a great picture, you should be able to have the resolve to draw a big black mark across it. You can't baby something because you like how it looks now, it could look a lot better! You do it once, you can do it again, and do it better.

Discipline is going to be the dividing line between doing art as a hobby, and doing it as a job. in a good way. 

If you get an assignment where there's something about the image that the commissioner likes (like bad composition) that drives you nuts, then find a different part of the image to get excited about.  I had one for a book cover, that the commissioner had it planned down to a T what everything would look like, and I drew it out, and they liked it. But the composition was stagnant and boring, and i wasn't excited to work on the thing.  But I got excited about trying to replicate better human skin and it made the assignment do-able.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 30, 2012)

Making mistakes is part of the game. If you're too busy worrying about making mistakes, it's less you could have used making art.

Your first plan isn't always your best plan, so make sure you have more than one.

Learn to walk away and learn to take breaks. Spending hours on one piece doesn't necessarily help give you a fresh eye so don't be afraid to move away from the piece.

Do other things than art. Having different hobbies add on to your life experience to drawing.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Jan 31, 2012)

FireFeathers said:


> Same for the maximum paint on your brush, you don't have to glob it on, use good judgement.



You're right in a way. Often people new to painting will use too little paint, and until they "glob" it on would they see what they are missing out on. Then experimentation will adjust how much to use for what effect.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 31, 2012)

If you suddenly start getting frustrated with an aspect of your art, push through it - it's likely your brain learned something new and your hand just hasn't caught up yet. Telling yourself you suck and trying to avoid drawing/painting what you're scared of makes you lose an opportunity to hone your eye-hand coordination.

Forget about style. Forget about it. Right now. Draw without trying to fit yourself in a predisposed box that you made. Don't try to draw like other people - learn what makes other's drawings appealing and approach the concept in a different way.

Try new approaches to things: do you usually start with lineart? Try working in mass (i.e. big blobs of color) instead and see how your brain reacts - you might learn something that you didn't know before.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2012)

Dont think that a fancy program will increase your ability to draw. Learn the skill before you go and blow money on a program and still dont know how to actually draw


----------



## Egypt Urnash (Feb 1, 2012)

Almost every story I've ever heard about nightmare commissions are coming from artists who work for rates that are far too low. If you price yourself like a slave, you'll get treated like one. Give yourself a decent hourly rate for your work.

If it takes you longer to make a piece than anyone would be sanely willing to pay a decent rate for, then _you are not ready to do commissions_. Not seriously at least.

Don't take on more commissions than you can handle. They'll sit there and stare at you, and expand into huge guilt things. They'll be too heavy to want to work on, and they'll get in the way of working on fun stuff to warm up/fool around/stay sane.


----------



## Ryusuta (Feb 1, 2012)

Learn to draw stick skeletons for anatomy. Like... dead serious. This was the thing that has helped me the most out of ANY technique. The sticks and shapes seem like a chore to draw out knowing they'll just end up being erased, but they HELP. They're a necessity to get a real feel for anatomy.

Draw what you know. This helps you improve on what you're comfortable with and find details that you hadn't expected to see.

Draw what you DON'T know. This might sound strange given the last tip, but pushing yourself out of your comfort zone is a fantastic thing, and helps you develop techniques and plans for things.

ENJOY YOUR WORK. You draw because you love to draw. If you're not your own #1 fan, something is wrong. Drawing is a freeing, beautiful, WONDERFUL way to express what you feel. You don't have to be perfect to love it.

Look over your drawings as you complete them and decide what you feel you got out of the experience. Did you learn something? Did you feel you expressed something new? Do you feel you made a mistake you won't repeat? ALL GOOD THINGS.

As someone said before, fancy gadgets and expensive art programs don't make you a good artist. When it comes down to it, a pencil and paper (and scanner if you're uploading it) is all you need. I do all of my drawings on pencil and paper, then I use Gimp to color them. Free (or nearly free), and good quality. Think of it this way: a fancy sports car isn't going to do you any good if you don't know how to drive it.

Be humble, yet take pride in your work. I don't consider myself a phenomenal artist, but I AM a good one. A darned good one. And I still have things to learn, but I get better with each drawing I do. That makes me happy to draw.


----------



## Sar (Feb 2, 2012)

Spend any spare moment doodling, Keep a cheap notepad and basic stationary in your bag. 
Even if you accidently create a masterpiece when getting your morning coffee, you can take it home and improve on it.

When you use refrences, dont trace them. You learn nothing.

Dont be a dick to your watchers or people who commision you. 
Respect them.

Dont use Â£800+ software unless you really know what your doing. 

Ask for constructive critisism, THIS IS A MUST IF YOU WANT TO IMPROVE. 
"Its shite." is not critisism.

Draw other stuff than furry art. Furry art is just a subject. However, drawing from life helps.

Learn anatomy, both human and animals.

Dont copyright poses, it makes you look like an ass.

Remember to take breaks reqularly or else you cant think straight. Go a walk outdoors or something.

Depending on yourself, listening to music or talking to friends online can help motivate. However it can hinder.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 2, 2012)

-For every good drawing, there's a thousand bad drawings. Pros and novices alike.

-Best supplies for workout sketching: a no.2 pencil, a kneaded eraser, and a fat stack of copy paper.

-Experiment with your medium. You're never going to improve from where you are by being cautious.

-Blank paper staring you down? Make a mark and work from it. Get the gears turning first.


----------



## Neko-Maya (Feb 12, 2012)

-Don't keep editing one drawing after it's done, instead draw 10 new ones!

-Don't practise from other people's art, as talented artists also do mistakes which you might not see, instead take references from photos or models.

-If you're planning to be a hobbyist: draw things you like and enjoy.
-If you're planning on actually aiming to get a job of art: learn to draw things you don't like as well and learn to enjoy drawing them.

-Sketch lots and don't care as much for the outcome: helps improve fast.

-Sometimes don't take the generic path of: sketch, lineart, colour, shade.

-Don't be afride to make shades dark and strong.

-There is no such thing as 100% mistakeless art, these 'mistakes' are often also what makes something a style or something to look good and interesting; complete photorealism is often very boring.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 12, 2012)

Neko-Maya said:


> -Don't practise from other people's art, as talented artists also do mistakes which you might not see, instead take references from photos or models.



Disagree. A Master Copy is a perfectly valid way to learn. It just shouldn't be the sole way to learn.


----------

